# multiboot usb backtrack and hirens



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

hello everyone I followed this guide  to make a multi boot usb drive I like to troubleshoot and I also pen test a lot of stuff at work such as voip and network apps. but i cant seem to get grub to load up backtrack on my flash... i get a grub error that the menu is missing in the bt4 boot folder but its there i am thinking its the syntax booting it. i am not a linux guru and I am pretty old school with unix ... and grub i am pretty clueless about 

any help would be awesome


----------



## 933k (Aug 27, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> hello everyone I followed this guide  to make a multi boot usb drive I like to troubleshoot and I also pen test a lot of stuff at work such as voip and network apps. but i cant seem to get grub to load up backtrack on my flash... i get a grub error that the menu is missing in the bt4 boot folder but its there i am thinking its the syntax booting it. i am not a linux guru and I am pretty old school with unix ... and grub i am pretty clueless about
> 
> any help would be awesome



Did you follow step 3 correctly? Name the file menu.lst (small L) not menu.1st


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

yea i copy and pasted


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2010)

are you making sure the sapces are correct? aka add one someware?


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 28, 2010)

yea i used vi lol but i got it working switched to the R1 final dlevel build and I am up and going thanks tho i think its the nand chip and that version of grub to be honest ... guess this drive had weird offsets


----------

